#  >  > General Discussion >  >  > Off Topic - General >  >  >  My Pictures and drawings

## Astral Eye

I tried posting this in EM, but it won't work. So here are my pics.

HNI_0021.JPGHNI_0022.JPGHNI_0023.JPGHNI_0024.JPGHNI_0025.JPG

From left to right, my conjuration of phoenix, My runes, another rune, my bone charm and me.

----------


## Astral Eye

Thank you.

----------


## Branwen

I like them.

----------


## Astral Eye

Thanks Branwen

----------


## TheDruidSeer

Very Nice. What are your runes made out of?

----------

